# OBV to Inpt



## Gemini18 (Apr 5, 2010)

HELP -

I have a patient who was admitted on 1/10/2010 as an observation, her status was changed to inpatient on 1/11/2010.  She was then admitted on 1/11/2010.  What discharge code do I use?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hasn't been discharged yet*

You will NOT code a discharge from observation on 1-11-10.

When the patient is finally discharged from inpatient status you will use the appropriate Hospital Discharge Day Management code 99238-99239. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Gemini18 (Apr 5, 2010)

FTessaBartels said:


> You will NOT code a discharge from observation on 1-11-10.
> 
> When the patient is finally discharged from inpatient status you will use the appropriate Hospital Discharge Day Management code 99238-99239.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



THANKS Tessa -

The billing ticket I got says: 1/10/2010 (99220); 1/11/2010 (99222-25) and (99238).

I'm wondering why are the trying to bill an admit with a modifier and a discharge on the same day.  Shouldn't it be 99220 for 1/10/2010 and a 99238 for 1/11/2010?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 5, 2010)

*When was patient discharged?*

Your original post does not mention that patient has been discharged ... 

I'm confused ...

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Gemini18 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Tessa -

I APOLOGIZE, I didn't review my post before I hit send.  The patient was admitted on 1/10/2010 as an OBV, her status was changed to INPT on 1/11/2010. She was also discharged on 1/11/2010.


----------



## twosmek (Apr 8, 2010)

my opinion is that is should be 99220 for 1/10/10 and 99235 for 1/11/10 (observation *or* inpatient hospital care with admit and discharge on the same day) Hope that helps.


----------

